# Booker's



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm feeling quite provoked at them moment to submit Booker's as the finest liquid to accompany any cigar! ... And no, this post is NOT the result of effects that the beverage of choice may produce


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Bookers as well As Many other fine bourbons!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like Bookers as well As Many other fine bourbons!


Bookers is probably the best of the Small Batch Collection from Beam. I'd save $10 or so and go for the Knob Creek Barrel Proof.

But I'm not a Beam guy. I'll drink Bookers and KC in a bar. I've bought a few of the Knob Creek Barrel Proof and I'm a big fan of OGD 114.

You should try the last two suggestions out if you like Beam and high proofers.


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

I like all of the Jim Beam Small Batch Collection, but Knob Creek is probably my favorite. :martini::new_all_coholic:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the Bookers, it is quite simply the smoothest high proof bourbon I've ever tried at 127 proof it makes other great brands pale in comparison. I also like Knob Creek but it definitely has more " bite" than Bookers. 
Another great bourbon is Wathens I had the opportunity to meet Charles Medley the owner of the company in Owensboro a few months ago while visiting family back in my Old Kentucky Home!


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

Bourbon has got to be one of my favorite spirits! Bookers is great but a little strong for me. I like Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve 20 yr old. It's hard to find and a bit pricey. A local store gets about 5 bottles a year and they hold one for me when it comes in. They have shot the price up about $50 a bottle from the first time I bought one. I hate what it costs so it's a special occasion drink for sure. A great daily imbibe is Four Roses small batch or single barrel. Single barrels change but the small batch stays pretty consistent! 

I have been getting a small batch from Costco that they have on there own label. It's Kirkland Small Batch and it's really great for $19 bucks a quart!!! I'm not sure who distills it but, if I had to guess I think it would be Beam. The bottle is the exact shape as the Knob Creek bottle.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

> I'm not sure who distills it but, if I had to guess I think it would be Beam.


Yes, it's Beam.

Four Roses is my favorite distillery and the Small Batch is my favorite daily pour. Good people, great bourbon, great product.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

We still need to have a glass of Booker's and a fine cigar my man! You've bummed so much of my good booze  (kidding)


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I like bookers but I prefer Knob Creek, they are both beam though


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> We still need to have a glass of Booker's and a fine cigar my man! You've bummed so much of my good booze  (kidding)


I'll bring on over next time. It's on me...or shall I say you


----------

